
Basic Chessboard with Angular Material CDK - ezracode
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chess-ec7ad.firebaseapp.com&#x2F;<p>and the github repository<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ezracode&#x2F;grandmaster
======
ezracode
The code is on the following path

[https://github.com/ezracode/grandmaster/tree/master/chessboa...](https://github.com/ezracode/grandmaster/tree/master/chessboard/chess/chess)

